# 2005 GTO cold air induction?



## newagegoat (Mar 3, 2005)

Is any one making a cold air induction for the 2005 GTO's yet? If you guys have any pics or links that would be great.


----------



## BLACK05GTO (Feb 6, 2005)

New Era Performance is suppose to have one available next week. There are also a few others Lingenfelter, AEM, etc. That are expected early summer.

Here's new Era's web site. They have their 04 GTO intake listed. As mentioned the 05 intake is expected to be out in a week or so. 

http://www.neweraperformanceparts.com


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

It's out 
http://www.neweraperformanceparts.com/default.asp?S=503&A=E&PKV=05gtoind|0

219.00


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

That is great!!! Even though Mike didn't tell me yet..... :willy:


----------



## ouijaguy (Mar 16, 2005)

has anyone installed one yet, i just ordered it to try it out... any feed back


----------

